# Species That Do & Don't Stabilize Well....



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm about to throw another batch into the vat for the auction. Has anyone ever stabilized these species and if so how did they do? 

Chak te kok burl
Curly movingui
Curly black Tasmanian acacia


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm about to throw another batch into the vat for the auction. Has anyone ever stabilized these species and if so how did they do?
> 
> Chak te kok burl
> Curly movingui
> Curly black Tasmanian acacia



Sounds like a damn oriental menu.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 24, 2016)

Please speak English. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Please speak English. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

Movingui yes and its fine
Acacia yes but have no idea if its black Tasmanian. @barry richardson sent it to me. It was fine as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2016)

I watched the Italian video, but still can't figure out Canadians.

Hey Kevin, Chak te kok burl, never seen it. Actually, never heard any one talk about it. Movingui is a beautiful wood, but can chip if not handled with caution. You listed it as curly. Another awesome tease. I have seen plenty of ribboned stock but little curly in hand.

Nice post.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Mark I'll post some pics later then.


----------

